
Influx of Younger, Wealthier Residents Transforms U.S. Cities - blisterpeanuts
http://www.wsj.com/articles/influx-of-younger-wealthier-residents-transforms-u-s-cities-1465492762
======
blisterpeanuts
Not just SF, Manhattan, and other "hip" urban centers, but traditional
industrial cities like Cleveland. Who knows whether this trend will continue,
however; some of these young folks may suddenly decide they want children, and
then the suburbs are going to witness their own population boom.

